# Old memtest+ 1.65 on latest livecd

## jenkler

Why do we have such old version of memtest+ on the latest livecds 

LATEST IS VERSION : 4.20

Any hints?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jenkler,

Please file a bug at bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## jenkler

Done

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382343

----------

